# Former 'James Bond' Bombshell Dies After drinking drain cleaner



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

From Fox News



> Angela Scoular, a former Bond girl, died after drinking drain cleaner and pouring it over her body, an inquest in London heard Wednesday.
> Scoular, 65, ingested One Shot Instant Drain Cleaner after a long battle with alcoholism, bipolar disorder, bowel cancer and anxiety over debts incurred from manic shopping trips.
> The actress, who played Buttercup in the 1966 spoof "Casino Royale" and Ruby Bartlett in "On Her Majesty's Secret Service" in 1969, suffered 40 percent burns to her body, throat and dietary tract from the chemical, which contained 91 percent sulfuric acid.
> Scoular had not been drinking on the morning of her death and left no suicide note, Westminster Coroner's Court heard.
> But in the months before she had been consuming half a bottle of brandy a day and was behaving erratically. She bought things she knew she could not afford, had several parking fines and was convicted of drunk driving. Her anxiety was heightened by the fear that her cancer, for which she had had chemotherapy and radiotherapy, would return.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

IMDB listed the date as April 11 2011, hmm.
http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0780029/


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

Wow.Horrible.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

I am suspicious of the note and I am convinced that SPECTRE was involved.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

From a legitimate news source:



> Coroner Dr Fiona Wilcox recorded a verdict that *she killed herself* "while the balance of her mind was disturbed".
> 
> Ms Scoular's death *was not suicide*, the coroner ruled.


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-14218733

I'm confused.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

If you read about drinking a bottle of bourbon you'll not confuse.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

SayWhat? said:


> From a legitimate news source:
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-14218733
> 
> I'm confused.


I'm not. The balance of the coroner's mind is obviously disturbed.


----------

